# Train/truck collision



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.fireengineering.com/[email protected]&eid=293096742&bid=1805693


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That’s close to home. Glenside is just a few miles from my house. There aren’t too many places in Glenside where the SEPTA tracks cross a street at grade so I have a pretty good idea where it happened.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Found this:

"According to SEPTA, the collision occurred as a Warminster line train passed Ardsley Avenue, where the truck was parked parallel to the tracks."

http://www.fox29.com/news/local-news/266453709-story


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Got that beat...lol. This track was parked perpendicular on the tracks...

Tom


----------

